# 0171T Question



## BCrandall (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if the CPT 0171T should be used for the insertion of the Wallis Device? I'm thinking so but I want a second opinion. According to the Op Note nothinig else was done but putting in the device. No facetectomy, foraminotomy or Laminectomy.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 21, 2008)

Wallis Device?  We perform 0171T and this in often referred to as the X STOP procedure.

I'm interested in what you're referring to.


Rebecca


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 22, 2008)

What I found about the Wallis was it is an implant that is used for chronic low back pain (interspinous process implant)  There is information on the internet; I even found pictures.

Sounds similar to the x-stop.

I do not see any other code that seems to fit.

Actually, both are very interesting check them both out on the web.

thanks
Tina


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, Tina!

Happy Friday!  Rebecca


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 25, 2008)

*Not just X-stop*

Code 0171T is for insertion of interspinous device, not specifically X-Stop.  It covers X-stop, but it also covers any interspinous device.  Hope that helps.


----------

